# CEBU CITY | The Suites at Gorordo | 29 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Gorordo Avenue, Cebu
Use: Residential (Somerset Brand)


BCFeet said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

more renders:


BCFeet said:


> BY: The Suites at Gorordo | FB


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

H1 Architecture


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

*Concierge/Drop-off*









*Drop-off Lobby*









*
Hotel Lobby*


















*Roof Deck Lounge*








Asuncion-Berenguer, Inc.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

17 Jan 2019 - Prep


BCFeet said:


> *BY: M. A. Miras | FB*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Updates from the local thread 


JuanTed said:


>





jimPUNKZ said:


> ni paspas na ilang trabaho. as of today


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update from the local thread, with proper label on the photo. 



jimPUNKZ said:


> by The Island Nomad


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update



Anton0507 said:


>


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update












heartless09 said:


> ......


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

update












jimPUNKZ said:


> source: CMD Boyz/youtube


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

brodix said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> It could have been nicer to see and appreciate these two towers kung duna unta toy at least 20 meters space in between.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> currently, workers are on the 26th floor, last two floors to go


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

jimPUNKZ said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> September 6, 2021.
> From Cebuano 123 Youtube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> Just one more floor to go.,,then ka level na siya sa CityScapes tower condo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> as of today, maglibog ka, if usa ra ka ka tower? Ug asa na ang City Scapes Tower? later on, ang way glass panels, mao ang city scape.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From Amazing Philippines youtube channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> hangad pa more...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

wakeuptoreality said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Eugeval said:


> ..
























ayawkopatiri said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> The gorgeous Suites at Gorordo 😍 and its' conjoined fraternal twin 😮‍💨


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> GORORDO SUITES at the Gorordo side














john luke said:


> Gorordo Suites at the CBP side


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> May 11,2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

john luke said:


> the "crown" is shaping up..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

mabolo.cebu said:


> July 12,2022


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

heartless09 said:


> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hitler4058 said:


> Now on the puppa stage and ready to become a beautiful butterfly in the near future 🏙 #installationOfGlassPanels


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

kentoy123 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hitler4058 said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/28/2022)


----------

